
How Secure Are the US H-Bombs in Turkey? - cm2187
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-h-bombs-in-turkey
======
jacquesm
Not very, apparently. The US had power cut to the base and a no-fly zone
including the base was called.

I don't think that would deter them from taking off if they really wanted to
but that would strain US/Turkish relations even further than they are already
strained at the moment, which is just before the breaking point.

There have been quite a few calls in the last couple of months to remove the
weapons from Turkish soil due to perceived (and apparently correctly
perceived) instability and an accelerating slide into a dictatorship.

